# Summit Raceway, Ft. Wayne In.tuesday Night On-road Racing 2007-2008



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Summit Raceway, Ft. Wayne In. Tuesday Night On - Road Racing 2007-2008*

Here's a new thread for the tuesday night racers. Thanks for the great season last year. Anyone having questions on the rules for Speed GT they are at the raceway and are posted here http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Speed_GT_2007_and_2008_Rules.pdf. Any questions on 1/12 rules see John Kissel or ask them on this thread. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I just got bad news.  I was just informed by my "advisor" at school that I need to take a certain class with another that I have already have scheduled this fall :drunk: . This will lead me to withdraw my entry with Team Mazdaspeed this fall on Tues nights. My apologies to my teamate Denny Anderson. I will look forward to the semester being over and will be able to make a comback shortly after classes are over in Dec.
This will open the door for me to come race 1/12 and touring Sun. with the foamies. So I'll see you guys Sundays. 

David


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

That sucks Dave. Educations always get in the way. Good luck and get that sucker out of the way. Tuesdays will always be here. I'm stuck on a swing shift until Sept I hope. 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off nights. If this package I'm working on now turns into the huge opportunity it promises to be, I might be swing shifting for a while. I can still race half the month worse case senario. That won't help me get any faster though. Sundays will be tough for me to make, that's the only day of the week both Teresa and I have off together. So obviously I must choose my priorities very carefully. Time will tell.

This week I've sold three cars and bought two. I'm starting to become the RC car jockey Sean is.

I'm glad we have a 2007/08 thread started. Fun stuff.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

So what did you swap for? And I don't want to hear what type of tires your going to use, just what type of car.

seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> I'm starting to become the RC car *jockey Sean * is.
> 
> Ben


Wow, now there is two words that don't go well together, It would have to be one of them there Clydessdale for Sean to be a jockey.  :tongue:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> Wow, now there is two words that don't go well together, It would have to be one of them there Clydessdale for Sean to be a jockey.  :tongue:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hustler said:


>


I almost split my side laughing! Quite a visual.....

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

airborn said:


> So what did you swap for? And I don't want to hear what type of tires your going to use, just what type of car.
> 
> seth


Don't fret, I sold my L4 and a pile of L3 parts and bought a sweet Gen X. Then I sold my BK2 and bought a XXX'cr and a bucket of BK2 parts. I think I could possibly put a whole BK2 together with the spare parts. If I did that and sold it, I think I could end up breaking even or +/- $20 for all those transactions. Not bad considering I feel I upgraded in two areas. The type R stays on rubber, the Gen on foam, and the CR on knobbies. Now I need work to give a poor guy a break.....

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> Don't fret, I sold my L4 and a pile of L3 parts and bought a sweet Gen X. Then I sold my BK2 and bought a XXX'cr and a bucket of BK2 parts. I think I could possibly put a whole BK2 together with the spare parts. If I did that and sold it, I think I could end up breaking even or +/- $20 for all those transactions. Not bad considering I feel I upgraded in two areas. The type R stays on rubber, the Gen on foam, and the CR on knobbies. Now I need work to give a poor guy a break.....
> 
> Ben


 I really think your going to like that Gen. X car.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hustler said:


>


Which one is Sean????? :tongue: 
That is funny.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

kgwomack said:


> Which one is Sean????? :tongue:
> That is funny.
> 
> Karl :thumbsup:



....and which one is Karl!?:freak: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> ....and which one is Karl!?:freak:
> 
> Ben


...nuff said...


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Karl - are you going to run on the rug this winter? 1/12th is going to be hot this year!


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

sportpak said:


> ....and which one is Karl!?:freak:
> 
> Ben



I knew that was coming. I'm the one riding your mom, Ben.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hustler said:


> ...nuff said...



Sean, that is funny..... even I gotta laugh at that one. You have too much time on your hands.

I tried to come up with a come back, but you got me. :hat:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> Sean, that is funny..... even I gotta laugh at that one. You have too much time on your hands.


 Sorry, I couldn't resist...


B-rad said:


> Karl - are you going to run on the rug this winter? 1/12th is going to be hot this year!


Seriously Karl, this past season was really competitive. It would be an outrageous 'A' this winter if you'd run 12th too... 

-Sean


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Seth- are you going to run 1/12th scale this year? It's time to step up an see what ya got! If ya run a Gen-X I can get ya in the ball park before you even put the car on the track.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

B-rad said:


> Seth- are you going to run 1/12th scale this year? It's time to step up an see what ya got! If ya run a Gen-X I can get ya in the ball park before you even put the car on the track.


What about Shane too? That would be Sunday's best... Brad, Ron, Cory, Karl, Lee and company, Phil, Phillip (if he isn't still occupied with being a teenager), Seth, Shane, Steve Dunn, me, Ken, Ben, John, Scott, Dave Perez, Tracey, Terry, Barb and Frank, not to mention the occasional David Lee or Chuck Lonergan sightings...that's 22, did I forget anyone?..

-Sean


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

B-rad said:


> Seth- are you going to run 1/12th scale this year? It's time to step up an see what ya got! If ya run a Gen-X I can get ya in the ball park before you even put the car on the track.


 Sundays have become a family day, I may race every once and a while. Tuesdays are out for me as of now due to work time. I have only raced 12th one season and I had fun, the day just dosent work out for me.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

airborn said:


> Sundays have become a family day, I may race every once and a while. Tuesdays are out for me as of now due to work time. I have only raced 12th one season and I had fun, the day just dosent work out for me.


Sorry to hear that, family first!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

airborn said:


> Sundays have become a family day, I may race every once and a while. Tuesdays are out for me as of now due to work time. I have only raced 12th one season and I had fun, the day just dosent work out for me.


Keep your chin up and things will happen for you.

BEn


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

If anybody needs a GT body for this year, I have a HPI Saleen S7R 190mm body new and uncut for cheap.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> If anybody needs a GT body for this year, I have a HPI Saleen S7R 190mm body new and uncut for cheap.
> 
> Ben


...goin' from Ford to GM?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hustler said:


> ...goin' from Ford to GM?
> 
> -Sean


That Caddy body almost fell into place. Thing fits awesome on the car. It's been the easiest body to hang out of the 30 I've done. Shape doesn't look too bad. The windshield could be laid back a little more, but I like it. Paint job is gonna be sweet too. Plan on there being a lil' pink. I might paint my 12 to match too. "Lil' pinks" I'll call them... :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> ... Paint job is gonna be sweet too. Plan on there being a lil' pink. I might paint my 12 to match too. "Lil' pinks" I'll call them... :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


Pretty soon one of these is going to crush you, so don't pit near me...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

:hat: 

I thought it was Fosters that did the crushing. I'm not too far gone until bottles of Zima start falling from the sky to kill me.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> :hat: I'm not too far gone until bottles of Zima start falling from the sky to kill me.
> 
> Ben


Only in Seth's world are Zimas cool...

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Here's to all the hard core Zima drinkers in the crowd.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Bon Voyage suckers! :dude:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Bon Voyage suckers! :dude:


Suckers? 
from the 'Historic SouthSide' the only cruise you'll be taken is in a 
Dingy up the Maumee


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> Suckers?
> from the 'Historic SouthSide' the only cruise you'll be taken is in a
> Dingy up the Maumee


I hear Ben ALWAYS cruises for dingies...

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

sportpak said:


> Bon Voyage suckers! :dude:


Where U goin.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Welcome back Ben. First chance you get stop by the raceway let us know how your trip went.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I am back and up five dress sizes. Talk about tons of food.... 

We were supposed to do a Western Caribbean cruise, but our buddy Dean scrapped that and we went Eastern instead. Lots of sunshine and did I mention the buffet??

After I get the yard mowed and gutters cleaned out I'll be back to myself. Looking forward to racing. Of the 3300 people on that ship, no one looked like a rc racer. I even wore my Summit shirt a couple days with no comments.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Track will remain set up for oval practice through September 11.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> Track will remain set up for oval practice through September 11.


????
what's with all the dedicated oval time...  
they really need that much pratice to turn left.... :freak: 
oh that's right the layout changed and now the front staight is the back and the back is the front :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm in need of some practice. All this work stress and travel has got me behind.

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

When does tuesday night racing start?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Tuesday night racing starts on September 18th. The first points nights for Tuesday racing is the first week of October.
Sunday racing begins on September 16th.
Here is a link to the September Calendar. It should be posted on the website tonight.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

This thread needs a bump.

Bodies are painted and looking great. I dorked out and painted the 12 to match the TC. I'm checking some school stuff out tomorrow. Busy plate in front of me.....

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Last sunday during our oval racing we ran the mains by the new BRL rules and the guys really liked racing that way. The qualifiers were IFMAR timed and the mains were ran by number of laps. The qualifiers were 4 min. and the mains were around 5 min. when they were completed. We could do 5 or 6 min. qualifiers and run longer mains by setting the lap totals to equal longer races.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

That might be fun. So we'll see what TQ is, then add 10 laps? Something along those lines. With the step up the whole club took last year, I can't wait to see how far the bar will be raised this year.

Ben


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi guys, just wanted to let everyone know that I am selling my 1/12 scale CRC T Force car with GTX speedo, JR servo, novak reciever, and Co27 pro stock motor. car is ready to go, except front tires. 

All for $250.00

Karl


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Send me a private message if interested.

Karl


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Dale;
This look like something I've seen before!!
http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=62


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> Dale;
> This look like something I've seen before!!
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=62


Dale, You should have marketed it long ago. Now we need some of those curves!!


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

fergie said:


> Dale, You should have marketed it long ago. Now we need some of those curves!!



Yep- we NEED those curves!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

B-rad said:


> Yep- we NEED those curves!!!!


PUT THOSE DOLLAR BILLS AWAY!!! ...freak... 

-Sean


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Hustler said:


> PUT THOSE DOLLAR BILLS AWAY!!! ...freak...
> 
> -Sean


Ya got to pay to play! :woohoo:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the posts about the CRC borders guys. I'm going to stop at Tri State Raceway in Cincy next friday to check "those curves" out. :thumbsup:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

The links on the Summit website have been updated so that they take you to the current Hobbytalk threads. There are links for the Offroad, Oval, Tuesday On-road and Sunday On-road threads. If you find any that do not work, feel free to email me.
[email protected]


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Is everybody going to be ready for Tuesday? I can't wait to run the GT car against some other GT cars. The CTS looks great and is ready to go. 

You ain't a pimp unless your rollin' in a Caddy. :dude: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> You ain't a pimp unless your rollin' in a Caddy. :dude:
> Ben


A pink Caddy...with fuzzy dice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

...enter the 416...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks good on rubber tires too.  

3am?? Doors open at 9 man......

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> 3am?? Doors open at 9 man......
> 
> Ben


As Neil Young once sang, Rust never sleeps... 


Bring your little cars tonight or stay home, punks!

-Sean


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

Hustler said:


> As Neil Young once sang, Rust never sleeps...
> 
> 
> Bring your little cars tonight or stay home, punks!
> ...


 
Man....that 18r was hooked up!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

redbaron said:


> Man....that 18r was hooked up!


LMAO!!! I have no hope left for the future of R/C...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

John has a PM...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey all, I picked up a brushless servo for my TC. Can I run with you guys in GT or will the staunch, nose in the air, dinosaur motor lovers make me run a separate class?  

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm voting for a seperate class....the servo is OK.... but you got to run by yourself


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

sportpak said:


> Hey all, I picked up a brushless servo for my TC. Can I run with you guys in GT or will the staunch, nose in the air, dinosaur motor lovers make me run a separate class?
> 
> Ben


There goes Ben always trying to get an advantage.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

What is everyone gonna bring this week to race?? I should have both hotrods and the Mini ready to go.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm only bringing the 1/10 and 1/12 scale electric cars


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

how bout you hacker, going to be ready to run the little car


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Alright who's up for some racing this Tuesday, John, Sean, and I are running 1/12th stock Tuesday, anyone running stock point season should plan on showing up laying down some hot laps. And if enough show up to run T/C we may even have some turn marshalls.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> Alright who's up for some racing this Tuesday, John, Sean, and I are running 1/12th stock Tuesday, anyone running stock point season should plan on showing up laying down some hot laps.


:woohoo:OOOOH! More little car action!! :thumbsup:


-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I thought you hotdogs were going to run MOD? Will my 13.5 be allowed? If I kick a bunch of asses tomorrow, we can call it all motor so no feelings are hurt.

What tires are we running now that the track's sprayed?

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> What tires are we running now that the track's sprayed?
> 
> Ben


Brushless, LiPo tires, didn't ya' read it on R/C Tech? :tongue:

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:



> I thought you hotdogs were going to run MOD? Will my 13.5 be allowed? If I kick a bunch of asses tomorrow, we can call it all motor so no feelings are hurt.
> 
> What tires are we running now that the track's sprayed?
> 
> Ben


This will probably be the last week Sean, John and I run Stock on Tuesday's We will switch to 19t as soon as the turnout picks up :thumbsup: 

Sooooo anyone with a grudge against Sean...(sure thats a long list) :wave: 
this may be your last chance to run him down :woohoo: in stock little car


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

If I can knock the wife out, Ill be there


----------



## TrashMan (Sep 16, 2004)

If anyone is logging the Speed GT teams Eric and I will be teamed up in the GT-2 Class. The team name will be Quidcherbichenan Race Team. We almost went with Shudduphukupan Race Team but Quidcherbichenan had a nicer ring to it.

See ya all on Tues.

Matt


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

TrashMan said:


> If anyone is logging the Speed GT teams Eric and I will be teamed up in the GT-2 Class. The team name will be Quidcherbichenan Race Team. We almost went with Shudduphukupan Race Team but Quidcherbichenan had a nicer ring to it.
> 
> See ya all on Tues.
> 
> Matt


Awesome name. Great to hear from you...sort of.
My GT2 car is working pretty good. You better have her dialed in.
Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Miller Time said:


> This will probably be the last week Sean, John and I run Stock on Tuesday's We will switch to 19t as soon as the turnout picks up :thumbsup:
> 
> Sooooo anyone with a grudge against Sean...(sure thats a long list) :wave:
> this may be your last chance to run him down :woohoo: in stock little car



I was planning on running the new 1/12 car in 19T on tuesdays 


:wave:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

B-rad said:


> I was planning on running the new 1/12 car in 19T on tuesdays :wave:


That's the plan, You, me, Sean, John, Phil, and anyone else willing to give it a shot. I am planning to run 1/12 Stock on Sunday's and 1/12 19t on Tueday's applicable points night (or every week if interest is there from others)


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> That's the plan, You, me, Sean, John, Phil, and anyone else willing to give it a shot. I am planning to run 1/12 Stock on Sunday's and 1/12 19t on Tueday's applicable points night (or every week if interest is there from others)


 Count me in for 19T too.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Scott's started a thread on hobbytalk for our Fall Classic race on Oct. 14. You can click on here if you want to join in the discussion. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=196890


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Tomorrow night kicks off the new season of Speed GT at Summit. Bring your rubber tires and shoeboxes...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm stuck at home tomorrow. It's the Wife's birthday. I'll be ready next week though.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> I'm stuck at home tomorrow. It's the Wife's birthday. I'll be ready next week though.
> 
> Ben


Just tell her she's had enough already...  
Tell her skipping one might do her some good... 
Either way I bet your end up with the night all to yourself :woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm happy that even on her birthday, it's kind of my birthday too. :dude: 

So how'd the racing go? I look forward to 12th next week.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Racing was great. There's going to be a lot of competition in both GT classes this season. Team Zig Zag (GT2 Vipers of Mike and Garth) looked like the strongest newcomers last night. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway100207.html http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/SpeedGTStandings.html


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I can't wait to bury the competition next GT night!! :devil: 

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> Racing was great. There's going to be a lot of competition in both GT classes this season. Team Zig Zag (GT2 Vipers of Mike and Garth) looked like the strongest newcomers last night. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway100207.html http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/SpeedGTStandings.html



I wish I didnt break, could of been interesting


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> I can't wait to bury the competition next GT night!! :devil:
> 
> Ben


 Yeah! I'm sure everyone's ske-e-e-erd. Hope the wife lets you out that night!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

What happened to my teammate Dennis A. did he beak? Damn I can't wait til' the semester ends in Dec.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> Yeah! I'm sure everyone's ske-e-e-erd. *Hope the wife lets you out that night! *


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

dasupacat said:


> What happened to my teammate Dennis A. did he beak? Damn I can't wait til' the semester ends in Dec.


 Dennis got hit the first lap and broke a suspension part and limped on for most of the A-main. Had some real fast lap times in qualifying and drove pretty well for just coming back tuesday.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> da-no-show-cat said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to my teammate Dennis A. did he beak?
> ...


I took out your punk teammate. Maybe he'd have had a fighting chance if he had a second car looking out for him...:devil:

-Sean


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

http://www.simbin.se/games/race07.htm#


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

B-rad said:


> http://www.simbin.se/games/race07.htm#


Looks like fun. Matt was talking about this deal too. I guess you guys have the time to learn another sim? I don't... 

-Sean


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

wallyworld said:


> Dennis got hit the first lap and broke a suspension part and limped on for most of the A-main. Had some real fast lap times in qualifying and drove pretty well for just coming back tuesday.


Sounds like the Type R still has a arms issue...I've done something to fix that.. :thumbsup: That car was a love/hate relationship...
Well I have mid-term next Tues. Maybe if I get out early I may show up late and make an appearance.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> http://www.simbin.se/games/race07.htm#


Now THAT is geeky!

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> Sounds like the Type R still has a arms issue...I've done something to fix that.. :thumbsup: That car was a love/hate relationship...
> Well I have mid-term next Tues. Maybe if I get out early I may show up late and make an appearance.


You bought a new car didn't you, I bet we see another TC-5 soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> You bought a new car didn't you, I bet we see another TC-5 soon.


Hehe


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Now THAT is geeky!
> 
> Ben



Dude you drive a PINK Mini


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

..and a pink 12th scale and a pink Caddy.
Dude, that's called "artistic expression", thank you very much.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

dasupacat said:


> Hehe


What's next?? You gonna get a B4 now too? :hat: 

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

dasupacat said:


> Sounds like the Type R still has a arms issue...I've done something to fix that.. :thumbsup: That car was a love/hate relationship...


 Nah. He broke an upper suspesion part. Sean doesn't mess around and brake the easy stuff. Hey! That reminds me. Is bumpy going to race with us this year?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> You bought a new car didn't you, I bet we see another TC-5 soon.



There may be someone else w/ one soon too :woohoo: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> ..and a pink 12th scale and a pink Caddy.
> Dude, that's called "artistic expression", thank you very much.
> 
> Ben


 Always good to be in touch with your feminine side. Try and do your next paint job something in a mauve, that would be so sheeky.:roll:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

The TC5 durable as proven by me.. :freak: ....fast,easy to get parts and just a nice car......AE is back.....how u like that X-Ray boy I mean ken :wave:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> Always good to be in touch with your feminine side. Try and do your next paint job something in a mauve, that would be so sheeky.:roll:


It's an "artistic expression"! You all know I'm a macho man right?

I think Tindall might be ready to roll this Tuesday. Let's keep our fingers crossed.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> AE is back.....how u like that X-Ray boy I mean ken :wave:


Bring it on little man :dude: 

The bad thing about the tamiya/x-ray copycat is, it must always happen second... :wave:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> I think Tindall might be ready to roll this Tuesday. Let's keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Ben


 I talked to him tuesday. It'll be great to have him back. He said he quit being your teamate because of the pink car thing.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

1/12 next Tuesday, :woohoo: 
Points season starts and I got a certain bushnell in my sights. :drunk: 
Who else is stepping up to 19t, and...
might we see the elusive phil-bert matching patients against B-rad as they put me another lap down.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> Points season starts and I got a certain bushnell in my sights. :drunk: ...





























It's not like my family owns a beer company or anything... whiner...

-Sean


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

.....


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sheath said:


> .....


LOL! That's great.

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

You guys can have your heath candybars, bushnell museums, monroe shocks, frieburger fries and a burger... :hat: 

I got beer :dude:


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

What about Kars?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

jak43 said:


> What about Kars?


That's awesome! Same family? Is the '08 coming out soon? I meant the 1908...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a spirit named after me too. Thirsty?

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

the movie "Fletch" said:


> [_Fletch, dressed as a nerdy businessman, has walked into a biker bar_]
> *Fletch*: Name's Ed... Ed Harley.
> *Joe Jack*: Ed... you sure you're in the right place?
> *Fletch*: I think so!
> ...


Now we know why Mitch is poor!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I have a spirit named after me too. Thirsty?
> 
> Ben


Please don't talk to us about drinking your "spirit." I bet the bottle look similar to this...







And stop hanging out in front of the elementary schools asking the kids to drink some of your "Old Jock"...

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> Bring it on little man :dude:
> 
> The bad thing about the tamiya/x-ray copycat is, it must always happen second... :wave:



But it normally comes in 1st  ......Well at least they wont come out w/a new edition every 6mnths.....you gotta have time to copy....Keeps engineering cost's down when you can copy and only use what works and you can pass those savings on to the consumer..


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Had a great time last night racing the 1/12 with you guys. The pretty pink cars came on big time in the stock A-main while Kissel dominated the Pro class. Next Tues. you guys be ready as we'll be starting on time at 7pm. See ya sunday for the big race. :wave:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Tomorrow night's Speed GT. It's gonna be fun.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Lil' Pink Moo Moo has a PM...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Guys, its time to take a serious look at the 13.5 GT 2 class.

Sunday: Seth - multiple speed GT season champion. Qualified, 37 laps and turned 35 in the main. :thumbsup: 

Last night in GT 1, Sean TQ 36 @ 7:00 and ran 36 in the main, These numbers are consistent with previous seasons.  

Last Night Ben TQ GT 2, with 36 @ 7:07 and ran 35 in the main and he did it running the 17.5 motor. :thumbsup: 

The GT 2 class is obviously more competitive as the first qualifier had most if not all drivers on the same lap... :woohoo: and the lap times are nearly identical and for most are a lot more consistent. The slower corner entry may even be easier on tire wear.

The little time I had to spectate the race  It was a really fun race to watch. This was what will hook future racers and bring back - keep old ones,


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah. The 17.5 motor looks like a good fit for the GT2 class.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The Bigg Moo Moo with the little Mo-Mo was on it! :dude: 

I need a little Mo-Mo for the Lil' Moo Moo too.

Dale, I never thought running a slower motor would cause such a stink. :woohoo: 
Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> The Bigg Moo Moo with the little Mo-Mo was on it! :dude:
> 
> I need a little Mo-Mo for the Lil' Moo Moo too.
> 
> ...


 Dude. You're the biggest stinker of all! :tongue: I think that 17.5 motor has a big future at Summit for on-road and oval.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> Yeah. The 17.5 motor looks like a good fit for the GT2 class.



you betcha :thumbsup:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Garth, You need to clean out your PM box..........LOL


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

kolors by kropy said:
 

> Garth, You need to clean out your PM box..........LOL


As you wish masta' :woohoo:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

maybe make the 17.5 the new GT2 motor and GT1 13.5 & any lower motor? I have a 5.5 I would like to run in the vett :thumbsup: 

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

That 5.5 would be a mess on rubber tires. I'd pay a dollar to watch though. I'd race you with the 17.5 pink mighty mouse.

Sethro has a pm...

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

its all about how you use the power! My throttle finger gets as much work as the steering wheel. I guess that if I wanted to give my finger a break I would put a 17.5 in :dude: The 5.5 would be a hole lot of fun for me!! 

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

ben I figured out what you where talking about I left you a good report.

The 17.5 seems to be a great stock class motor. Not for me though. I am at a point right now that R/C needs to be fun and stock just dont cut it... Its kinda funny it seems the motor has a direct conection to my face the more rpm's the bigger the smile  

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I personally think it was the body. Now everyone will have to go out and a Cadillac body.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Those Caddy "2 dr. production" bodies do have an advantage over say a brick like mine. Let them keep the advantage....


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Ben,

You got me thinking about 12th scale again, that 17.5 may be what I have been looking for? 

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Sunday: Seth - multiple speed GT season champion. Qualified, 37 laps and turned 35 in the main. :thumbsup:
> 
> Last night in GT 1, Sean TQ 36 @ 7:00 and ran 36 in the main, These numbers are consistent with previous seasons.
> 
> Last Night Ben TQ GT 2, with 36 @ 7:07 and ran 35 in the main and he did it running the 17.5 motor. :thumbsup:



Hey I had 52 races (not kidding) on those old worn out tires plus traffic, maybe with new tires and a qualifier with the fast guys I could have turned 57 laps :wave: (kidding)

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

dasupacat said:


> Those Caddy "2 dr. production" bodies do have an advantage over say a brick like mine. Let them keep the advantage....


That body was approved by the boss himself. I forcasted it to be the "corvette" of 07/08. Good luck finding one though. They're no longer in production and quickly becoming extinct.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

airborn said:


> Ben,
> 
> You got me thinking about 12th scale again, that 17.5 may be what I have been looking for?
> 
> seth



You should be able to run it in 12 without anyone itching about it. I plan to get another one.

Uhh-Ohhh!!
http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=3421/135.0.8180.0.0.0.0

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> You should be able to run it in 12 without anyone itching about it. I plan to get another one.
> 
> Uhh-Ohhh!!
> http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=3421/135.0.8180.0.0.0.0
> ...


 H-m-m-m-m-m-m. What's next?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Just confirmed the rubber tire class at the Halloween Classic. Anyone running GT this Tuesday? I have a couple things to try before we leave for the race.

Anyone running brushless in 12th scale, I have a rollout sheet that will work. It goes down to a 74 spur, so it will work great for us big rollout guys.

Ben


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm going to bring my rubber tire car to practice. I tried the RP30s on Sunday. They are very sticky tires. Lots more traction than the cs27s. We should have plenty of traction up there with the rubber tires.

John


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I might run the fomoco car.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> I might run the fomoco car.


Funny, all I've seen you drive is the dalenomojo car... :thumbsup: j/k Dale!


-Sean


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

jak43 said:


> I tried the RP30s on Sunday. They are very sticky tires. Lots more traction than the cs27s.
> 
> John



Maybe we should get on the same page as the rest of the U.S. These are the control tire at just about any race (iic went to Jaco Rubberz)


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I just talke to Tracy he is going to ask Karen to order and few sets of the rp30 & rp24. If they are a softer tire I bet they would burn up faster.

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Think you could get 50 runs on them?

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

well that depends on who I would be racing against  lol


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

airborn said:


> I just talke to Tracy he is going to ask Karen to order and few sets of the rp30 & rp24. If they are a softer tire I bet they would burn up faster.
> 
> seth


shouldnt affect anyone, some buy new tires frequently, others when needed. I would buy 2 sets for the season versus the 1 set I get now.
Phills had some in stock not so long ago.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

convikt said:


> Maybe we should get on the same page as the rest of the U.S. These are the control tire at just about any race (iic went to Jaco Rubberz)



anyone agree?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I think we should just do away with the tire spec. Those that need new tires buy them as needed anyway. Why not allow another tuning aid.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> I think we should just do away with the tire spec. Those that need new tires buy them as needed anyway. Why not allow another tuning aid.


This was originally done as a cost control. If there is a new tire that is better, we should consider moving to it. My vote is for the Jaco two-stage double pinks. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

...Good Luck to you guys that are heading out of town to the gate this weekend :thumbsup: ...... :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Hustler said:


> This was originally done as a cost control. If there is a new tire that is better, we should consider moving to it. My vote is for the Jaco two-stage double pinks. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


LOL!!!


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

the GT class is adaptable, but first who ever wants to change some thing needs to do the R&D test, test, and test some more. prestent the findings to the GT body and then some thing will happen. Just like ben did with lipos, and so on change can happen and most times if a lot of thought put into it change is good. Sean is correct we went cs27 for good tracktion & tire life. lets test some rp30s and see how long they last.
I personally wont be able to do any testing since any type or condition of rubber tire will work flawlessly on my car. :thumbsup: 

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The BS :freak: ,it just gets deeper and deeper around here. 

You better be careful man, a couple of us are running in the 37 lap range. The GT field is getting deep.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> ...Good Luck to you guys that are heading out of town to the gate this weekend :thumbsup: ...... :woohoo: :woohoo:


Thanks Steve!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

airborn said:


> ...I personally wont be able to do any testing since any type or condition of rubber tire will work flawlessly on my car. :thumbsup:
> 
> seth


LMFAO!!! Priceless Seth!

I don't think we should entertain any sort of changes mid-season. Unless of course something drastic happens, like Tamiya cancelling the F201... 

I believe there is a better tire out there, but Seth is right, we need some extensive testing and concensus among the racers before proceeding. No matter what we decide, these CS-27s will do just fine this winter on carpet and next summer on the asphalt.

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I think we should stay the same also. Looks like we'll have more options next year on motors and Lipos also as the Int. Hobby Show had a lot of new Lipo manufactures on display. Should we limit 1/12 stock brushless to 17.5?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> Should we limit 1/12 stock brushless to 17.5?


soooo, GT2 limited to 17.5 also? Stock foam limited to 17.5 as well. lol, its like the richer get richer and poorer get poorer. :woohoo: If you do one, you need to do it all. Thats like saying you can only run CO27's in stock foam, but 1/12 stock can only use Core stock.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hustler said:


> LMFAO!!! Priceless Seth!
> 
> I don't think we should entertain any sort of changes mid-season. Unless of course something drastic happens, like Tamiya cancelling the F201...
> 
> ...


mid season would be the time (now is not mid season) after the enduro would be perfect (that would be mid saeson, wouldnt it?). I know no one cares about my opinion, but wouldnt you like to run the same spec tire as most races? Since a lot of people use the RP 30's at the larger events, it would be nice to show up with out have to chase set up changes (not that it would be much different). Either way, I suck, and will run what ever tire Summit deems "spec". Tires wont help me anyway.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> mid season would be the time (now is not mid season) after the enduro would be perfect (that would be mid saeson, wouldnt it?). I know no one cares about my opinion, but wouldnt you like to run the same spec tire as most races? Since a lot of people use the RP 30's at the larger events, it would be nice to show up with out have to chase set up changes (not that it would be much different). Either way, I suck, and will run what ever tire Summit deems "spec". Tires wont help me anyway.


 Dude! Your opinions are very important. (Quote: Either way I suck) Man, I seen you wheelin that 1/12 scale car last night and I know I wasn't the only one thinking that they wished their first 12th scale race night they would've done that well. Your Viper body was draging on the sides was the only reason your GT car was driving weird in the hard turns ( I know this because my body did the same last week when I went with softer springs). Running two cars last night I know was difficult to keep up with especially when they're both new to you. On the tire subject, the reason we move slow on this tire thing is because we've been burnt a couple of times when we made quick decisions before. Thanks for coming last night Garth.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Dale. Would it be a problem if we try different tires on a non point night/sundays? I would certainly like to try some other tires in an actual race situation.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Non points nights are perfect for the testing. If your not happy with your regular race combination, you should work on that first. If your dialed in, tires and bodies would be great to see tested....race bodies that is.

Ben


----------



## 4wd master (Oct 2, 2007)

GT 1 GT 2 that is just plain stupid just keep them all together the class is not that big to split shizzzno!!!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

4wd master said:


> GT 1 GT 2 that is just plain stupid just keep them all together the class is not that big to split shizzzno!!!


 Relax Marshall. We made him change motors so you wouldn't keep being beat by a 17.5.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

popcorn anyone


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

It's interesting how heated the tire discussions get. Obviously not every one is content with the current 'spec'. Now we even get to add 13.5 vs 17.5 to the debate? Perhaps mid season should see all those with 2 cents worth and an interst in Tuesday's club races hash it out and a true concensus rule outcome. In the meantime Sunday is also a fine time to experiement with other tire and / or motor options.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

4wd master said:


> GT 1 GT 2 that is just plain stupid just keep them all together the class is not that big to split shizzzno!!!


He's got a point. I was never in favor of this, but I'm not running Tues. right now so...19t for me when I do.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We've been running 3 years on the cs27 tire. Let's not get all excited about changing tires all of a sudden. A new tire isn't gonna get 25 new racers showing up every Tuesday. 

We need to figure out the rules for dividing GT1 and GT2. It's funny how GT1 has basically been starting to run GT2 rules. It's ended up turning into a GT and GT "Pro" class. I committed to GT2 because I agreed with the class rules and plan to stay honest to that. It's frustrating now, I can't race against the guys I've been trying to beat the last few years. I'm closer in speed than every and running the same rules, yet we're separated by "class". That kind of sucks. GT1 should be GT1.

Confused GT2...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> He's got a point. I was never in favor of this, but I'm not running Tues. right now so...19t for me when I do.


I also agree, the intent was good, but after seeing the better racing in GT2 and trying the 13.5 in GT1 and making the TQ spot an finishing 2nd, I am not planning to put a 4300 back in the rubber tire car.

If rubber tire class is truely about economics ,hence the CS-27, then quality of racing and parts breakage of the group as a whole should be considered not weather or not those 5 or 6 top contentors (whom have not made many Tuesday nights) can get 50 runs on a set of tires.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

hacker3 said:


> popcorn anyone


beer also. Ill use my RP 30's to keep it cold :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The field will naturally separate itself. To make better racing we could limit the heats/mains to 6 cars. Some of our tracks get tight for a TC. Throw 8-9 of them out there and you get the stuff we've had for a while. 

I think the A main, with 6 cars, 10.5 and 13.5 together, would make for great racing. The B, with 6 cars and no bump up, would make for a MUCH improved B main experience. The C main would be a fair place for our novice racers to compete with each other at a fair level.

I believe GT has a lot of great racing left in it. We've had a lot of fast guys retire from it, leaving the next generation to take it to the next level. This year so far we've seen 36 and 37 laps pretty easy. The future looks fast.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> The field will naturally separate itself. To make better racing we could limit the heats/mains to 6 cars. Some of our tracks get tight for a TC. Throw 8-9 of them out there and you get the stuff we've had for a while.
> 
> I think the A main, with 6 cars, 10.5 and 13.5 together, would make for great racing. The B, with 6 cars and no bump up, would make for a MUCH improved B main experience. The C main would be a fair place for our novice racers to compete with each other at a fair level.
> 
> ...


I believe there should be bump ups. I agree with what your getting at, except I only can get 35 laps  ........lol, maybe RP 30's will get me a extra lap..........naaa, not stuffin the last corner in about 2 different laps help also!!!!


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> We've had a lot of fast guys retire from it


Wasnt because of politics, was it?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> Wasnt because of politics, was it?



There's not politics in rc racing. That's nonsense! :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> I believe there should be bump ups. I agree with what your getting at, except I only can get 35 laps  ........lol, maybe RP 30's will get me a extra lap..........naaa, not stuffin the last corner in about 2 different laps help also!!!!


Your closer then you think. You have the pace, it's a small mistake followed by a poor turn marshalling that gets ya. It's tough to race when your pissed off.

Ben

that's funny, you mention "beer" in a post and suddenly Hustler is in the attending column. :hat:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> It's frustrating now, I can't race against the guys I've been trying to beat the last few years. I'm closer in speed than every and running the same rules, yet we're separated by "class". That kind of sucks. GT1 should be GT1.
> 
> Confused GT2...


 You're welcome to run GT1 if you want better competition Ben. The only difference in GT1 is if you chose you're allowed a to use the 10.5 or 19T motor (car and everything else is the same). You say (you can't race against the guys) but the reality is that is your choice to make. We have experienced racers that want to run the hotter motors and I believe we should have a class for them. I also believe we should have a class for the people that don't want to run these type of motors or people with less experience to help them get started. Just my thoughts.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> In the meantime Sunday is also a fine time to experiement with other tire and / or motor options.


 If you race Tuesdays you recieve a $5 discount for Sundays.


----------



## 4wd master (Oct 2, 2007)

10.5, 4300, 19t now thats a real mans GT class the 13.5 has its place for guys that just do not want to have the hair raising experince of an unpredictable turn sure the lap times maybe the same or better with 13.5 but not as fun and that is what it is all about the fun and that nasty 17.5 that thing belongs in a novice class or maybe even the trash can. I herd there making 30.5 if we get any slower we can just push the cars around with sticks from the drivers stand....shizzzno!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Well three make a class. I certainly won't put myself in GT2 when the semester is over. I like having motor. It makes for a challenge. If someone wants to run GT2 then go for it. I personally consider GT2 great for beginners.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

4wd master said:


> 10.5, 4300, 19t now thats a real mans GT class the 13.5 has its place for guys that just do not want to have the hair raising experince of an unpredictable turn sure the lap times maybe the same or better with 13.5 but not as fun and that is what it is all about the fun and that nasty 17.5 that thing belongs in a novice class or maybe even the trash can. I herd there making 30.5 if we get any slower we can just push the cars around with sticks from the drivers stand....shizzzno!!!!!!!




man never thought the day would come that i agree with you.10.5 is were its at. :thumbsup:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> I also agree, the intent was good, but after seeing the better racing in GT2 and trying the 13.5 in GT1 and making the TQ spot an finishing 2nd, I am not planning to put a 4300 back in the rubber tire car.
> 
> If rubber tire class is truely about economics ,hence the CS-27, then quality of racing and parts breakage of the group as a whole should be considered not weather or not those 5 or 6 top contentors (whom have not made many Tuesday nights) can get 50 runs on a set of tires.



Hey I would be there if I could, and what does me getting 50 runs on my tires have to do with it?  I dont know what the problem is its GT1 its supposed to be big motors, I say open the moter to any thing! Now you can use 17.5 - 10.5 or same like wise for brushed motors. Solve the problem by no Motor limit.......... Then you will have the GT2 for the new guys or any one else that is stuck in 1st gear, or what ever.

If you are as fast in GT1 as GT2 then run GT1??? 

The fast guys that are not running this year is not due to politics Brad said he wants to run 12th, I cannot be there "work" Karl is out of $, Phill if he isnt running it I didnt even know that since he had a lot of fun all the other years he ran it. Dave has school, Shane know one knows what happend to shane he does not aswer his cell phone and you call his work and get static from the people aswering the phone. So no politics here, we all still love to race just not in the rite time and place to do it.

I guess since I don't run on tues nights I should keep my opinions to my self, except I have put a lot of time and effert into that GT class and dont want to come back and have to put a 50.5 motor in my car, and I love the way mashall put it, get off the stand and push our cars around the track.

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

There will be no Speed GT rule changes until the 2008 - 09 season.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I also agree with Seth. Nobody cares if you step down in motor power in any class you want to race in.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> There will be no Speed GT rule changes until the 2008 - 09 season.



you should of said that 3 pages ago....lol...it woulda saved the cramps in everyone fingers (especially Marshall's...lol). 
Seriously, it doesnt matter to me, its just suggestions


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

look at this guy he is thinking i miss my barbie can someone find my barbie 
ha ha j/k










Good luck to the guys from Summit...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We're back safe and sound. Had a blast. Some meanie took my Barbie from me in the Main. I should have totally blasted him after Ken fixed my car. Next year it's on.

I also got to see Seans ass on Kens window as they sped by us on the highway. I think my eyes are still bleeding. Interesting way to end weekend, Sean. 

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Sums up my weekend... 

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I must beg to differ, We were in for lunch...just missed the service


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Customer service was not a priority in Cleveland.

The rubber tire stuff was awesome. I learned a lot of stuff and plan on going much faster in the near future. Next year we need to round up a few more guys. Knowing what to do now, I think a couple of us could be real threats in the rubber tire class.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I think my eyes are still bleeding. Interesting way to end _{the}_ weekend, Sean.


Well I figured I ran so badly that I could literally show it instead of just figuratively. 



sportpak said:


> Customer service was not a priority in Cleveland.


Wow! What an understatement! Next time I'm going to get a room at Residence Inn and cook for myself (and whomever decides to drink with us). Service was horrible at EVERY restaurant we went to, fast food or sit down.


sportpak said:


> The rubber tire stuff was awesome. I learned a lot of stuff and plan on going much faster in the near future. Next year we need to round up a few more guys. Knowing what to do now, I think a couple of us could be real threats in the rubber tire class.
> 
> Ben


You had the MooMoo moovin'! If you and John had been racing these cars with similar rules to what everyone else in the country is running, you would definitely have been contenders. 

Next time we go out of town, we'll have a little more prep in the right direction. We definitely need to address some subjects (positively and offline) that would help the FTW group as a whole. 

Ron, you were right about several things in various conversations we have had over the last few years. Call me if you still have my cell phone #...

-Sean


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Sean, you just commited a big no-no for this thread. You never say that Ron was right about something. I'll call you soon.

Sportpak, his wife said he has no hair on his ass.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Just wanted to let all the Ft. Wayne on-road racers know that Cincinnati (Tri-State Raceway) is having a Cleveland warm-up race this weekend and invite all fellow Ft. Wayne on-road racers to this event.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

fergie said:


> Sportpak, his wife said he has no hair on his ass.



I don't know, it looked like a grizzly bear riding shotgun to me.

I'll be running GT tomorrow people. Bring the rubber cars suckers, and snap into a Slim Jim, Oh Yeah!!

Ben


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

sportpak said:


> The rubber tire stuff was awesome. I learned a lot of stuff and plan on going much faster in the near future. Next year we need to round up a few more guys. Knowing what to do now, I think a couple of us could be real threats in the rubber tire class.
> 
> Ben


I really wish I could have gone like I planned earlier. There is always next year.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I don't know, it looked like a grizzly bear riding shotgun to me.


...that's just a tattoo...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> Sean, you just commited a big no-no for this thread. You never say that Ron was right about something.


Never really been worried about doing the wrong thing... 

-Sean


----------



## tinman1975 (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone running 12th tomarrow?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

tinman1975 said:


> Anyone running 12th tomarrow?


I think it's GT night, but come out anyway Josh. I'm sure we'll have some cars to run with you...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

There will be a few of us running 1/12 tommorow.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Sean, you got pm.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> Sean, you got pm.


back at ya'


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I don't know, it looked like a grizzly bear riding shotgun to me.


I think this is the funniest thing I have ever read on any forum. I laughed out loud everytime I read it. Sorry about your eyes, Ken's window, and John's paintjob. Must have been quite a sight...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hustler said:


> I think this is the funniest thing I have ever read on any forum. I laughed out loud everytime I read it. Sorry about your eyes, Ken's window, and John's paintjob. Must have been quite a sight...
> 
> -Sean



scortched cornea's, no doubt


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

GT2 is fast tonight. 35-37 laps in the A main. The 17.5 has made some dudes a little faster first time out. Field should get tighter as we go. Sorry to Eric for my last lap shake and bake.

Trashman has a PM...

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Scott and I would like to thank everyone else in GT1 for crashing out so we could have a big battle for the win tonight. :woohoo: My car needs work but I think it has potential. Can't wait to spend some time tuning it. Maybe we should schedule a test and tune soon.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Scott you have a PM


----------



## tinman1975 (Aug 11, 2006)

I would like to thank everyone at summit for all the help that they have given me in my quest to get my speed merchant up to par. The car is getting better. Hopefully my driving will improve as well. Thanks again, Josh Tindall


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> Can't wait to spend some time tuning it. Maybe we should schedule a test and tune soon.


You retired and have the keys to the track,  
Isn't every day a test and tune?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I think we should schedule a test and tune in early Dec. like we did last year.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Sundays would be ok for that test & tune/Race. Rubber tires are welcome every Sunday. Garth, Mike, Andy and others show up each weekend. Dale you could race and not Race direct, lots of tunning time that way :thumbsup: 

-Tracey


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

wallyworld said:


> I think we should schedule a test and tune in early Dec. like we did last year.


You already dangerous. :wave:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

hacker3 said:


> Sundays would be ok for that test & tune/Race. Rubber tires are welcome every Sunday. Garth, Mike, Andy and others show up each weekend. Dale you could race and not Race direct, lots of tunning time that way :thumbsup:
> 
> -Tracey


 Thanks Tracey. I plan on doing that soon. You guys are running a great program on sundays and I plan on taking advantage of it a lot more this season. :wave:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Everyone get your GT cars tuned up for this Tuesday. I'll be running the 17.5 this coming week in GT and the following week in 12th. Big pinion/little spur racing at it's finest folks.

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

I will be running 1/12 stock Sunday!


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm sure everyone will come out and we will have the largest crowd ever because B-rad is running stock.................hahahahahahahahah

Sorry Brad I had to do it. Glad your racing. See you Sunday....

Steve Dunn


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

dragrace said:


> I'm sure everyone will come out and we will have the largest crowd ever because B-rad is running stock.................hahahahahahahahah
> 
> Sorry Brad I had to do it. Glad your racing. See you Sunday....
> 
> Steve Dunn



Thanks for the heads up that you will be there! Getting a bumper for the new car just got the highest priority! :wave: 

See ya Sunday!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

B-rad said:


> I will be running 1/12 stock Sunday!


You got permission, huh?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm fiddling with the GenX today. I'm confused about the rear shock. To get the rear pod to set level or a tad forward, I have no preload on the spring. Meaning when I pick the car up the pod will sag rearward and there is about 2mm of gag between the spring and it's collar. Some guys have said it's fine, some have said it's wrong. If I need preload, then I think my shock (ball cup to ball cup), is too long. What do you all think? I have not smoked crack today.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> I have not smoked crack today.
> 
> Ben


well, theres the problem!


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Hey guys, I'm fiddling with the GenX today. I'm confused about the rear shock. To get the rear pod to set level or a tad forward, I have no preload on the spring. Meaning when I pick the car up the pod will sag rearward and there is about 2mm of gag between the spring and it's collar. Some guys have said it's fine, some have said it's wrong. If I need preload, then I think my shock (ball cup to ball cup), is too long. What do you all think? I have not smoked crack today.
> 
> Ben



I can look at it tomorrow. And yes the ball cups need to be trimmed but watch it with the exacto it's sharp and that is a sensitive area!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Who's bringing their Garbage Trucks tomorrow night for a GT 1 whoopin'? I still have the 3 wheel motion on my MRE... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm bringing the 17.5 strapped Losi. Looking to put a hurt on the field. Second half I'm gonna run GT1, so get'er ready slim.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Second half I'm gonna run GT1, so get'er ready slim.
> 
> Ben


:dude: With a big boy motor, or a pooch?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

From your end it'll all feel the same. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> From your end it'll all feel the same. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


You leave the grizzly bear out of this! ...freak!

-Sean


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Since we can't get anybody to show up. Does anyone want to go to Detroit or Toledo this weekend. It will be a 4hr. drive for me but I will do whater to race at a facility that wants us there and tries to get more racers....

Steve


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

have fun!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

dragrace said:


> Since we can't get anybody to show up. Does anyone want to go to Detroit or Toledo this weekend. It will be a 4hr. drive for me but I will do whater to race at a facility that wants us there and tries to get more racers....
> 
> Steve


Steve ~ We have had some rubber tire 19 turn guys showing up on Sunday's to race, The more the merrier.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

dragrace said:


> Since we can't get anybody to show up. Does anyone want to go to Detroit or Toledo this weekend. It will be a 4hr. drive for me but I will do whater to race at a facility that wants us there and tries to get more racers....
> 
> Steve



This sounds like buisness that belongs on another thread. This ones for Tuesdays.:thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Sad that one track needs two threads!!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

things are done differently in Fort Wayne

I think Nepoleon said devide and conqur. sorry in advance for Spelling 


-Tracey


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

...and we're racing toy cars tonight at Summit RC Raceway. Instant drama, just add Paragon. Please note; Jack the Gripper and Niftech may not perform the same. Pit antics at no additional charge. 

Please read and understand our standard disclaimer; Some drama may occur. If you are a person who is inclined toward the dramatic please avoid all accidental contact with the grizzly bear, as it has not been washed in some time and could be offensive. Please contact your physician immediately if you experience any of the following; dizziness, nausea, vomiting, feelings of persecution, or diarrhea. If you run, it will chase you. Do not feed the bear. Thank you for playing, please come again...

-Sean


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

dragrace said:


> Since we can't get anybody to show up. Does anyone want to go to Detroit or Toledo this weekend. It will be a 4hr. drive for me but I will do whater to race at a facility that wants us there and tries to get more racers....
> 
> Steve


Tri-State Raceway in Cincinnati would be closer and we welcome all racers of all calibers.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

onefastdude said:


> we welcome all racers of all calibers.



Thanks fastdude even I can come race that's great


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Let's just race kiddies..

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Hey lets start another thread! It could be for all the guys that are unhappy at summit then they could talk about all the problems they do nothing to solve on there own thread.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

That is awesome!

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

oh well, I had fun Sunday and did the worse out of everyone!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Lots of fun last night dudes. GT2 is turning out to be an exciting class. In a couple weeks there may be 5 of us on the same lap. Beautiful racing.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Lots of fun last night dudes. GT2 is turning out to be an exciting class. In a couple weeks there may be 5 of us on the same lap. Beautiful racing.
> 
> Ben


That was absolutely the race of the night! You guys looked like you were having a blast. Makes me think my 10.5 should go into a 12th scale in January... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

dragrace said:


> Since we can't get anybody to show up. Does anyone want to go to Detroit or Toledo this weekend. It will be a 4hr. drive for me but I will do whater to race at a facility that wants us there and tries to get more racers....
> 
> Steve


Steve, sorry some of us were out of town racing for the past two weeks. I appreciate you racing at Summit and would like you to continue to do so. I appreciate Mitch, Steve, and that gang of TC foam guys making the trek every week too. Having been to most of the regional tracks now I can say that they all are nice places to race. What will separate them is where you will feel most comfortable. If that is Summit, then I'll see you on Sunday. If not, then no hard feelings...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> Lots of fun last night dudes. GT2 is turning out to be an exciting class. In a couple weeks there may be 5 of us on the same lap. Beautiful racing.
> 
> Ben


 GT1 was a great A-main also. Four cars all running on the same lap at the end and lots of position changes during the race. Had time to work on my car this week and found some more speed. Definately handling better. Looking forward to next time.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I look forward to running 12th again this week. It's been over a month for me. Hope those batteries still take a charge. I've got to remember it doesn't drive like my TC. :woohoo: 

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

I know its a off night, but,anyone planning on running GT tonight.....Im itchen..... Im wanting to race too


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Bring it. It'll be a good test n tune night for you. Your getting real close man, keep it going.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Had a good time last night. Beat both Zimmermans in the main. Life is sweet. I just hope I don't have to go up against Leah soon. I hear she's the fastest now. Also good to see Bumpy back. That GT body he had looked pretty dang kewl.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

*....*

Whats the big 1/12th scale class? I plan on making it down for some tuesday night races pretty soon. :thumbsup: "thanks"


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Frank Ulbrik said:


> Whats the big 1/12th scale class? I plan on making it down for some tuesday night races pretty soon. :thumbsup: "thanks"


1/12 pro-stock is the faster class, right now we are running 27t under consensus for some of the drivers to prep for Cleveland, officially it is a 19t class. If your coming down after Cleveland you may want to check back. There is a group of us running 1/12 each week even on the T/C points night so you should easily find a 1/12 race.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Frank Ulbrik said:


> Whats the big 1/12th scale class? I plan on making it down for some tuesday night races pretty soon. :thumbsup: "thanks"


 Hi Frank. Bring that 12th down to Summit, we usually have some real good competition, especially on the 2nd and 4th Tues. every month.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey all, I've been looking at stock motors. After the nausea subsided, what do you think of the new Reedy stock motor? It looks like a checkpoint motor sort of. Would that be too new of technology?

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> Hey all, I've been looking at stock motors. After the nausea subsided, what do you think of the new Reedy stock motor? It looks like a checkpoint motor sort of. Would that be too new of technology?
> 
> Ben



Stockstar...baby .lol Crappy name. Hopfuly its not like a MVP :drunk: ........

I will probably try them at some point. I still like running brushed motors from time to time. These look promising though. Lets just hope they are not like the money motors (after the first truing, they become flat feeling. IMO).

I havent seena release date as of yet.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Ben, Give it a shot I thought about trying one. But 1st don't give up on the CO-27 know you got some and I bet if you bring it tomorrow with a fresh cut I can get it running.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Hey all, I've been looking at stock motors. After the nausea subsided...
> 
> Ben


That's awesome! LOL...

-Sean


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, we can get your co27's running fast for you.

John


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Mini's.....? Now something like this class would be real cool.
http://rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=191701


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Quit lookin' at me blarney stones...


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

dasupacat said:


> Mini's.....? Now something like this class would be real cool.
> http://rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=191701


Yeah that would be cool. Maybe if we do a summer parking lot race we can run those style bodies. I've already got the '70 Barracuda painted up and ready to go.

Great night of racing last night. I think I am getting to old to stay out to 12:30 though.

Good Luck to everyone that is going to Cleveland.

John


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hustler said:


> Quit lookin' at me blarney stones...



I know I have looked like all 3 of those fella's at some point....and I didnt think I was Irish :drunk:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Summit Raceway will be starting its sixth season next week and I would like to say thanks to everyone for the many ways everyone has helped out making the raceway successful. One of the things I'll be giving thanks for tomorrow are the many great friends I've made in this hobby. I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving and takes a moment to think about how truely good we have it here in this good ol USA.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

.......Happy Thanksgiving to all you guys and your families.........


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

My turkey coma is subsiding. My new brushed 12th scale effort is ready for Tuesday. I'll need some moto-mojo tips for maintaining a big stick. Should be fun  .

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I'll need some moto-mojo tips for maintaining a big stick.
> 
> Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Lasts longer! It's like the difference between Niftech and Paragon, you don't want to start to lose it before the race is over, it's best to finish strong :wave:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Just add glasses, a Z06, and a really bad attitude...


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Hustler said:


> Just add glasses, a Z06, and a really bad attitude...
> 
> Hey if your Mercedes Clk was hit out of the race track and couldn't be fixed you would have a bad attitude too


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> Lasts longer! It's like the difference between Niftech and Paragon, you don't want to start to lose it before the race is over, it's best to finish strong :wave:


Who cares when it's all about me?? :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Tomorrow is Little car points night fellows, and the track is unusually open and flowing, lets see if the Brushless cars can keep up


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Unusually open and flowing? Sort of like the hot wings cook at Michael's? :freak:

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Hustler said:


> Just add glasses, a Z06, and a really bad attitude...



Don't you have to have a mullet to drive a Z06?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Looks just like some of the happy faces you see at Summit Raceway on a Tuesday night.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Just a question to the powers that be. Is there a reason the summit home page has pictures older than some of my kids? Track has come a long way since those pics were takin'. Nicks hobby shop still has like forty mini-t's for sale and not much else in the shop pics lol. I know the videos are somewnat newer than the website. I just think someone that hasnt been to Summit to race, just might get the wrong impression.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

We can talk to Scott about it, may just need someone to take the pics and get them to him...could also use an onroad pic for the home page rather than just an oval


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

JuggaloRC said:


> Don't you have to have a mullet to drive a Z06?


...that and like 70 grand...

-Sean


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah...oval is wack...Get some nice pics of the road coarse and we can get more of a crowd.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Wack???


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok lol. Maybe I should have said ......... uninterestingly boring?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

dasupacat said:


> Ok lol. Maybe I should have said ......... uninterestingly boring?


Oval Is not so bad. I was once like you with the same opinion. Oval, road, rubber, foam, brushed, brushless, its all racing.....

seth


----------



## Corey1701 (Apr 16, 2003)

dasupacat said:


> Yeah...oval is wack...Get some nice pics of the road coarse and we can get more of a crowd.



You should try oval - it isn't as boring as you may think.....


----------



## Krisfo (Oct 14, 2002)

Oval racin ain't wack.....This what some of us oval racers looked like after the races......









The happy face that is......

Kris


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Join us in Ft. Wayne, IN on New Year's Day for the 6th Annual Summit R/C Raceway New Year's Day Race. 1/12 Scale and Touring Car racing on the carpet road course is a great way to kick off any New Year! Check out this LINK to the race flyer. Hope to see you there!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Bring the GT cars tonight ladies......

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Another crazy night of GT was a blast. The main was turning into a last lap shootout, but it never came to be. I think I had something for ya Garth. It's turning into the one of us that gets the best marshalling wins. We're not half through this winter carpet season yet and it's tight. Fun stuff.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> It's turning into the one of us that gets the best marshalling wins.
> Ben


Ben that sounds all wrong! Should you not say : which ever one does not have to be mashalled will win. Your statement implies that you always require mashaling.

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I needed marshalling once and was left parked for 4 seconds. Then second to last lap, a marshall was on the track(?) and I got my car kicked over the board onto the back straight. I was 4 feet behind the leader and was looking for a last lap "shake n' bake" to send the crowd into a frenzy. :woohoo: 

I limped it around fair and square to finish second. So yeah, this year, the marshalls have a great impact on the outcome of races. 

If we could have 4 marshalls like Ken a race.... He's like a cross between a Bruce Lee and a Bruce Willis of marshalling. :thumbsup: 


Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

LOL, we qualified with 35 laps and only managed 28 in the main. Qualifying was fun, as Ben oust me by .7 sec (I think) for TQ.

Sounds as though no Enduro race this year. Am I correct? I know its on the calander, but there seems to be lack of intrest.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> If we could have 4 marshalls like Ken a race.... He's like a cross between a Bruce Lee and a Bruce Willis of marshalling. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Ben


I think the back flips and cart wheels could be a distraction :lol:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> I think I had something for ya Garth.
> 
> Ben



I agree, I wish it hadnt finished like it did.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> Then second to last lap, a marshall was on the track(?) and I got my car kicked over the board onto the back straight. I was 4 feet behind the leader and was looking for a last lap "shake n' bake" to send the crowd into a frenzy. :woohoo:
> 
> 
> If we could have 4 marshalls like Ken a race.... He's like a cross between a Bruce Lee and a Bruce Willis of marshalling. :thumbsup:
> ...


LOL! Yeah every once and a while the O'l shake N bake if fun but what happend there sounds a lot like when Brad's 12th was stepped on by a giant, or when Karl did a 12 foot punt on his TC4. Its just no good.

As for Ken, he is Mr Moonlighting.....


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> LOL, we qualified with 35 laps and only managed 28 in the main. Qualifying was fun, as Ben oust me by .7 sec (I think) for TQ.
> 
> Sounds as though no Enduro race this year. Am I correct? I know its on the calander, but there seems to be lack of intrest.


It was .3 dude.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> Sounds as though no Enduro race this year. Am I correct? I know its on the calander, but there seems to be lack of intrest.


Now this sounds like an ENDUUUURO (exsert from LRP website)

06.12.2007

24 hours of Andernach 2007 – LRP products pass the ultimate endurance test!



The famous 24 hour race for 1/10 electric touring cars was run once again in 2007. This time, the race was held at the very nice venue of Motodrom Andernach. The Motodrom is a beautiful race circuit which was reopened with a new layout for racers earlier in May this year.

More than 150 racers from Germany, Luxembourg and Switzerland entered the race. They together formed 22 teams that competed against each other. Most of the drivers were non-sponsored hobby racers with an exception of the LRP team driver Ronald Völker. Ronald who was crowned the European Champion of 2007 also participated in the race!

The organiser DJK 1909 Andernach provided assembled and sealed ready-to-run kits which contained equal motors, batteries and tires. With the equipment being equal for all teams, it made it easier and of course, more fun for everyone. Just like last year, the organiser relied on the proven and tested LRP Hyper Packs 3300.

All the racing teams received 8 battery packs at the start of the race. The cost of the batteries was included in the entry fee, which of course was very convenient.

The LRP Hyper Packs 3300 performed perfectly in the endurance conditions which consisted of 800 kilometres and over 3.100 laps. All teams were provided with perfect power from these cells, all the way to the finish line. The high performance of these cells can be explained by many reasons. Before a cell becomes a LRP Stickpack, it first has to pass stringent quality and durability tests. Only high-quality cells in tested LRP quality are used in a LRP Stickpack!

Both the organisers and the drivers were impressed by the stunning performance of the controlled LRP VTEC tire. Despite the conditions not being perfect, the tires carried perfect traction around the asphalt circuit. The durability of the tires was proven as a few teams decided to run the whole race, 24 hours, with only one set of tires!

You can find a high quality German video about the 24 hours of Andernach on youtube.com!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow! I'll have to check that out.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> Sounds as though no Enduro race this year. Am I correct? I know its on the calander, but there seems to be lack of intrest.


 We've got big plans for the season final Dec. 18. It's going to be a special race night for sure. Not an enduro but definately not a regular race night either. Those with NiMH batteries should not be at a disavantage with this format. Details will be very soon. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool. My first night back on Tues nights and it's an enduro.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> We've got big plans for the season final Dec. 18. It's going to be a special race night for sure. Not an enduro but definately not a regular race night either. Those with NiMH batteries should not be at a disavantage with this format. Details will be very soon. :wave:


Tripple mains?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> Tripple mains?


Yes. Best two A-main races out of three will be combined to determine final results for racers. Also points will be doubled over regular points night. Should make things interesting for the night.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sounds fun!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> Yes. Best two A-main races out of three will be combined to determine final results for racers. Also points will be doubled over regular points night. Should make things interesting for the night.


Will Qualifying be the same?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

If qualifiying stays the same, won't it be a late night? 2 heats and a main already is about 3 hours...


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

dasupacat said:


> If qualifiying stays the same, won't it be a late night? 2 heats and a main already is about 3 hours...


Im sure qualifying is based off of our finish in points (at least it should be)


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The first main we'll start based on our points position. Then the next two mains we'll start based on our previous race finishing position. We still run three total races. The kicker is that each one of them counts. So be there early and have a mock qualifier in before 7pm so your dialed by the time race 1 starts.

I think it'd be fun to invert the field on the start. 

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> The first main we'll start based on our points position. Then the next two mains we'll start based on our previous race finishing position. We still run three total races. The kicker is that each one of them counts. So be there early and have a mock qualifier in before 7pm so your dialed by the time race 1 starts.
> 
> I think it'd be fun to invert the field on the start.
> 
> Ben


You guys normally invert the field in turn one anyway, so why not start early? 

-Sean


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

....and still only 1 full set of teeth among all those drivers ^ ^ ^


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I didn't know that Sean was an Earnhardt fan?!










Cool......


----------



## tinman1975 (Aug 11, 2006)

Now that is funny!!!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

well, I got the rc bug again!!! What are you guys running in the touring car class - chassis, motor, esc, etc. Later.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

smoothie said:


> well, I got the rc bug again!!! What are you guys running in the touring car class - chassis, motor, esc, etc. Later.


On sundays there some times is stock foam (usually 13.5's), and GT is Take off CS27 tires (spec) and 10.5 bl limit (some run 13.5, or 17.5's) and 2 door GT style bodies. The GT class is also ran on tuesdays and is the more consistant class on sundays. Tuesdays there are GT1 and GT2. 1 is 10.5 bl or 19t, and gt2 is "stock" or 13.5, 17.5


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> On sundays there some times is stock foam (usually 13.5's), and GT is Take off CS27 tires (spec) and 10.5 bl limit (some run 13.5, or 17.5's) and 2 door GT style bodies. The GT class is also ran on tuesdays and is the more consistant class on sundays. Tuesdays there are GT1 and GT2. 1 is 10.5 bl or 19t, and gt2 is "stock" or 13.5, 17.5


Actually Sunday does not have a spec tire for GT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Great time last night. Looking forward to next week.

The 18th scales looked awesome running around there. I might have to pick one of those up and help support our budding onroad racers.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I had a great time running with 1/12th and 1/18th last night. Congratulations to you Ben (Stock) and to John Kissel (Pro) for winning the first half season of the 1/12th scale point series. Great to see the Rally guys there last night.:woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a ralley car coming in the mail. I have a buddy or two that might want to check it out. Looks like fun too.

Ben


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I had all the stuff in the trunk... but it wasn't to be. I got off work just about the time you guys would have been starting the mains. I hate missing 1/12 scale night.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

This could make 12th scale a little more interesting in a couple years. 2.4v/cell...

http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2007_12/pr1101.htm

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Impressive! Probably sell for about $900.00 each.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Those batteries look great. The next year should be interesting with batteries and brushless motors. 

John


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sportpak said:


> This could make 12th scale a little more interesting in a couple years. 2.4v/cell...
> 
> http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2007_12/pr1101.htm
> 
> Ben



Very Nice! Heck I would be happy just to run brushless!! Rebuilding motors is getting really old


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

18R's RULE!

Had fun running, see ya next Tuesday!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

redbaron said:


> 18R's RULE!
> 
> Had fun running, see ya next Tuesday!


I put a wicked tune on mine. Box stock and gonna be fast like a rocket.

JRXSr is gonna put the thump on the field too.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> JRXSr is gonna put the thump on the field too.
> 
> Ben


Cant wait


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Thump the boards more likely


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> Thump the boards more likely


LOL!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Thump the boards more likely


Nothing thumps like that 4.5 Xray...


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> I put a wicked tune on mine. Box stock and gonna be fast like a rocket.
> 
> Ben


yeah but if its any thing like you 10th scale you are gonna have to put a slower motor in it to go faster.............


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> I put a wicked tune on mine. Box stock and gonna be fast like a rocket. Ben


 All this probably means is that it's painted pink. :tongue:


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

GT1 guys better watch out. I've got the Corally RDX running good for Tues. night.

John


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

jak43 said:


> GT1 guys better watch out. I've got the Corally RDX running good for Tues. night.
> 
> John


Did you put snow tires on it :hat:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

It'll be great to race GT again with ya John.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

How about an Aussie V8 Supercar series?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Tonight will be my last night to head up the Speed GT series. We will need someone else to step up and run it starting in January. I had a great time racing with everyone this season in both Speed and the 1/12th scale series on tuesdays nights and am really looking forward to tonights triple main. :roll:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> Tonight will be my last night to head up the Speed GT series. We will need someone else to step up and run it starting in January. I had a great time racing with everyone this season in both Speed and the 1/12th scale series on tuesdays nights and am really looking forward to tonights triple main. :roll:


The Matt said earlier in the season they would be willing to do it again, I'll call Matt, if not I would consider it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Had a great time tonight. That last run was a twist on things. It was hard for me to adapt at the last minute. The TC5 was dialed...and what a tank.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Lots of fun last night. Want to that everyone for an awesome first half the season. Looking forward to getting some adjustments finalized for the class. Rubber/TC should continue to be exciting. I look forward to running against John, Sean, and maybe Ken again.

18R is fun as all heck too. Austin pointed out some issues I have, so next time the 18R will truly be dialed. I think someday we might have to separate the 11v/Mamba guys. When they run we should mandate flak jackets and safety glasses for our marshalls.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> if not I would consider it.


 I don't think somebody that hates running rubber tires and doesn't race in the series should do it, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Scott Heath will be putting the final points results up for the series soon. A couple of changes were made in the official results. Also there were three 2 way ties.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> I don't think somebody that hates running rubber tires and doesn't race in the series should do it, but thanks for the offer.


Perhaps thats what it needs, 
and I did run the series for the last couple of years, 
currently I am without a rubber tire car, still awaiting the 008 X-ray.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

After doing some talking to some of the racers it looks like I will be heading up the second season of Speed GT after all. The rules will remain the same for season two other than there will be a limit of 13.5 on brushless motors and 27T ROAR legal on brushed. This will allow us to combine both classes into one and allow for bump ups if there are enough cars. Anyone owning a 10.5 motor needing help to convert to 13.5 please see me. Also wall plaques will be awarded for the first season on Jan. 15 to the top three places in GT2 and first place in GT1. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071220/OPINION03/712200339/1148/rss25

Awesome....

Along with joining our rubber touring classes under a 13.5/27t motor, we have also lifted the body rule a tad. All 190mm touring bodies are allowed. This helps align us nationally. Hopefully some of these adjustments will help us in this rebuilding year. Looking forward to some intense heads up racing.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071220/OPINION03/712200339/1148/rss25
> 
> 
> Ben


I've got one on pre-order :woohoo:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> All 190mm touring bodies are allowed.


I'm a little confused (its a natural thing). What about teams? Is there a reason for them? There was only 2 teams in GT2, and for what reason with there being no enduro. Just questions, I dont care either way. I can use a DNA2 then, right


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow..I'd rather get that new Nissan GTR instead and save about 30 grand or hell put a 3 rotor in a newer Rx7 and whoop that vette's ass and save 70 grand..........Hey I can dream can't I? LOL


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> I'm a little confused (its a natural thing). What about teams? Is there a reason for them? There was only 2 teams in GT2, and for what reason with there being no enduro. Just questions, I dont care either way. I can use a DNA2 then, right


 There were several reasons for not running the enduro. Not enough racers, other classes running on tuesdays now, Lipo battery situations among them. I hate changing things planned on the schedule like this but there seemed to be too many obstacles for us to do the enduro. Turnouts for tuesdays have been very good but emphesis on Speed GT has to be reduced a little bit right now due to other classes becoming more popular than before. I hope everyone understands. As far as teams we will keep them in the rules and if we have more interest in running them we'll put more emphesis on them for awards and recognition.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> Wow..I'd rather get that new Nissan GTR instead and save about 30 grand or hell put a 3 rotor in a newer Rx7 and whoop that vette's ass and save 70 grand..........Hey I can dream can't I? LOL



Yep, your dreaming! Just for reference the regular C6 z06 has run [email protected] in the quarter mile with everything including tires STOCK. With that being said it aint worth no 100K :wave: 

This will get more chicks anyways http://www.cobracountry.com/cobra4salefolder/cobra-cox-ca.jpg


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

dasupacat said:


> Wow..I'd rather get that new Nissan GTR instead and save about 30 grand or hell put a 3 rotor in a newer Rx7 and whoop that vette's ass and save 70 grand..........Hey I can dream can't I? LOL


I'd just put a big turbo on a 86 Civic and had some nitrous for good luck. Even adding the big balonies to the wrong end of the car and the pop out dvd player, your under 10g. :woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Light 'em up.....


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Here's the link for the Speed GT results. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway.html Don't forget the raceway will be open next Weds. for on-road practice and Thurs. for the club on-road racing night.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> There were several reasons for not running the enduro. Not enough racers, other classes running on tuesdays now, Lipo battery situations among them. I hate changing things planned on the schedule like this but there seemed to be too many obstacles for us to do the enduro. Turnouts for tuesdays have been very good but emphesis on Speed GT has to be reduced a little bit right now due to other classes becoming more popular than before. I hope everyone understands. As far as teams we will keep them in the rules and if we have more interest in running them we'll put more emphesis on them for awards and recognition.


Speed GT might make a come back! I had a blast running in the series! Too bad about the enduros


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

B-rad said:


> This will get more chicks anyways http://www.cobracountry.com/cobra4salefolder/cobra-cox-ca.jpg


 Y-e-a-h Baby! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

B-rad said:


> Speed GT might make a come back! I had a blast running in the series! Too bad about the enduros


 I know a Ford GT racer that needs a teamate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

B-rad said:


> Yep, your dreaming! Just for reference the regular C6 z06 has run [email protected] in the quarter mile with everything including tires STOCK. With that being said it aint worth no 100K :wave:
> 
> This will get more chicks anyways http://www.cobracountry.com/cobra4salefolder/cobra-cox-ca.jpg


10.8....hard to believe on stock tires. Low to mid 11's sure.
For $70 grand it better be that fast.

http://videos.rotarytuner.com/category/Quarter+Mile/2/ad0a3372-2a59-4a4c-bc15-9b871f429704.htm

Guess not! Boosting only 80 ci. :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> 10.8....hard to believe on stock tires. Low to mid 11's sure.
> For $70 grand it better be that fast.
> 
> http://videos.rotarytuner.com/category/Quarter+Mile/2/ad0a3372-2a59-4a4c-bc15-9b871f429704.htm
> ...



I wasn't driving the Z06!

http://crazymustangs.proboards38.com/index.cgi?board=dyno&action=print&thread=1146422642


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

For those interested, the Snowbirds (worlds largest indoor RC car race) will have an on-road class for rubber tire, 10.5 brushless, Lipo Touring Cars. http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/2008classes.htm .


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> For those interested, the Snowbirds (worlds largest indoor RC car race) will have an on-road class for rubber tire, 10.5 brushless, Lipo Touring Cars. http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/2008classes.htm .


check the spec tire!!! We have them in our hobbyshop....hmmmm


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The Jaco Greens seem to picking up in popularity. It's usually RP30s or the Jacos. Jaco must be really on the move.

BEn


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Jacos are alot cheaper than the RP's too.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> Jacos are alot cheaper than the RP's too.


A-frickin-men to that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Brad
If you can wheel your Vette like You can wheel your R/C then I'll give you that.  
David


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

if you don't have any thing good to say, don't say any thing at all


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

airborn said:


> well to bad we just put a pooch of a motor in the GT class. Hmm who would of thought any one wanted to run a fast motor? :wave:
> 
> Brad,
> 
> you are right, I too had a blast running G/T class. I know karl, phil, shane, shared the same opinion.


WTF Seth? It's Christmas! Get over it. None of the people you mentioned are running at all, let alone 10.5 GT. This season it was only me, Dale, Scott, and Dennis, with an occasional appearance from John or Ken. It was a joke. WE segregated the classes at the end of last year so the fast guys could duke it out and you all wussed out instead. You're starting to sound like Tracey with his rubber tire comments. 

When you come back, rebuild the class. It's that simple. Quit pissing in the snow, no one wants to hear it. We want tight, competitive racing with a big field. This year is obviously not an expansion year, so we had to change plans. Bring those fast guys back and we'll add GT1 back to the picture with no motor rules, how about that? I'd be the first on that list to sign up after you...

Merry Christmas, seriously, to ALL of you at Summit. We ought to be quite thankful that Dale has provided us with a track to argue over. I am.

I hope all of you and your loved ones are as happy and blessed as me and mine are this season... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

That was well said Sean. :thumbsup: 
Now lets let it rest and have a Merry Christmas,

Lets see if we can get *all* the locals out for the New Years Day Race.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

sure you guys can let it rest but Im sitting hear all raw!!!(thanks to sean) Not pissing in the snow sean. 

sorry, I said any thing from mexican seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I just don't get the point of this... "GT" is on the endangered list. How hard is it to understand that the field is VERY THIN and that we have NOTHING to lose by gently loosening the rules? The adjustments were made with the intent to make the class more enjoyable by the few still running it, along with the intent to help make the class attractive to fresh faces.

We prove every week that just about all of us are faster with the 13.5 motor. When our "GT Messiah" and company return, there will be adjustments made to make racing as exciting as possible for all.

Merry-frickin-Christmas everyone. Sean, easy on the 'nog this week.

Ben


----------



## cory30 (Jul 17, 2003)

Man, you guy's pi$$ and moan just as much as us offroad guy's do.

Merry Christmas to all you rc geeks!

Cory Richardson


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

cory30 said:


> Man, you guy's pi$$ and moan just as much as us offroad guy's do.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all you rc geeks!
> 
> Cory Richardson



We're all addicted to drama.


----------



## cory30 (Jul 17, 2003)

Yea, I know. My wife said we are worse than women.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

cory30 said:


> Yea, I know. My wife said we are worse than women.


Probably, we're just not as spiteful about it.
Ben


----------



## TrashMan (Sep 16, 2004)

PM's out

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Probably, we're just not as spiteful about it.
> Ben


you can think that if you want, but judging from some of these posts I think not Ha HA  

-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone from Kary and Wally!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope everyone had a good Christmas. 

We are racing this Thrusday night it will be the Tuesday night program 12th scale and Gt maybe even the 18th scale guys will come out, also don't forget road course will be set up Wednesday and Thrusday hours are noon until 9pm hope to see you guys out 

Oh this is the layout for the NEW YEARS day race it looks to be a fun layout so come out and get some laps in...

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm in for Thursday. I think I'm running tc/rubber and 18r. I may even be able to stay out late.

Ben


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

oh your "done" Dragrace


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Seth :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> Happy Birthday Seth :woohoo: :woohoo:



You fellas going to take turns on each other?? :hat: :hat: 










Happy birthday dudes.

Ben


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

that's Happy Brithday Grand master Seth 

-Tracey


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

yep thanks B-rad. And a happy B-day to you too!

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Yo convikt, you and the fellas coming New Years? If you are, you rolling on foam or rubber? I have foams on mine right now and it looks kinda cool.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Ill have to see. I am in the process of moving, took a day off today and played in the dirt. Maybe taking a couple weeks off all together just to get organized at home. Dont know what everyone else has planed


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

That's cool. The moving thing is a pain. Get settled and hope to battle with you soon.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> Ill have to see. I am in the process of moving, took a day off today and played in the dirt. Maybe taking a couple weeks off all together just to get organized at home. Dont know what everyone else has planed


 Good luck Garth. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Who All Is In For Some Awesome Racing Tommorow It Is On For Who Wants To Be First Loser Behind Me Lol! Good Luck And Happy New Year To All Phil Z


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> That's cool. The moving thing is a pain. Get settled and hope to battle with you soon.
> 
> Ben


Cant wait. Probably try to be there on the 15th


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Lots of fun today. Rubber tire racing proves again that the racing is exciting and there's plenty of it left. It was fun battling with John today. Throw a few more of our fast guys in there and we're in for a real barn-burner.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

FASTPZ said:


> Who All Is In For Some Awesome Racing Tommorow It Is On For Who Wants To Be First Loser Behind Me Lol! Good Luck And Happy New Year To All Phil Z



:woohoo: I got first loser behind the fifth place FASTPZ :woohoo:


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

LOL! will the real PZ please insert foot, thank you HA HA HA 
Today was fun I for one had a good time. maybe next time we can have more..

-Tracey


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

The road course will be open for a limited time this afternoon, Thursday, for a limited test and tune from 1:00 pm to 5:00 pm. Ken and I want to do some work on the track.

John


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking forward to Tuesday. I hope to have the 18r fixed finally.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Had a good time last night. Small turn out but the racing was great! http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway010808.html


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

when does the points series start up again for GT?

Its then, I will return like a bad case of the clap!!!!!!


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

The GT points start next Tues. night. In 1/12 last night we had two very competitive races. It was good to see Matt and Eric racing 1/12 again. Somebody has got to give Dale some competition.

John


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> ...Its then, I will return like a bad case of the clap!!!!!!


Are there any "good" cases of the clap? LOL! It'll be good to have you guys back, Garth. See ya' then...

-Sean


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

jak43 said:


> The GT points start next Tues. night. In 1/12 last night we had two very competitive races. It was good to see Matt and Eric racing 1/12 again. Somebody has got to give Dale some competition.
> 
> John



Are Matt and Eric still going to run GT?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> Are Matt and Eric still going to run GT?



I hope so. I like following Matt after I got him pe-ed off. Road rage and rc cars are hilarious!

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

THIS is something we should try out for Tuesday nights, but we'd have to incorporate BL for sure...










-Sean


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

this weeks layout have a full straight?


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

convikt said:


> this weeks layout have a full straight?


Yeah, this weeks layout has a full straight. It is a very interesting track. It is very flowing with several varrying radius corners that you can take different lines to set you up for the next corner.

John


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

yes full straight and fun track fast with lots of passing ops.

nice work Ken/John 

-Tracey


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks fellas' I be there tuesday to shake the rust out


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Good luck to everybody racing GT tonight. Ben and I had a good race on Sunday except that he "Earnhardted" me on the last lap. The track is really fun. I won't be able to make it tonight. I've got too much going on with starting teaching at Ivy Tech. I will be there next Tues.

Ken you will have to watch out. I've got a SpeedMerchant rev 4.5 on its way. Hopefully, will have it by this weekend.

John


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I had a run on you in turn 4. I think you got a little loose and when you let out I got into you a little. It's just one of those racin' deals. 

....the Legend lives on......


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hustler said:


> THIS is something we should try out for Tuesday nights, but we'd have to incorporate BL for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry, but we were running cool looking GT bodies like this but some of the guys would rather run bodies that look like big jellybeans and are called DNAs. :wave:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> Sorry, but we were running cool looking GT bodies like this but some of the guys would rather run bodies that look like big jellybeans and are called DNAs. :wave:


Let go Dale, just let go.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

here we go again, wait! I got the popcorn cooken! ha ha ha


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> Let go Dale, just let go.


 Sorry, just couldn't resist the temptation!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Sorry, but we were running cool looking GT bodies like this but some of the guys would rather run bodies that look like big jellybeans and are called DNAs. :wave:


I like the jellybeans, and I like the GT bodies, but the issues raised about Summit's GT series, which was a great idea and very successful (Thanks Dale, Matt and Eric! :thumbsup: ), was that no one was doing it this way anywhere else in the country. This TransAm deal is 4-cell stock (or 17.5) and they are trying to get it to run at several different places at the same time under 1 set of rules. So not only would we be running cool looking cars and wheels, we'd be doing it a bit slower (helps the less experienced racers keep their cars together) and we'd have a class that could take racers out of town or bring out of towners in. The drawbacks I see still surround the LiPos not being compatible with their 4-cell format. It was just a suggestion. I won't be truly interested until they start making the Cougar bodies...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'd do it 4cell if my 17.5 was allowed.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't forget January 27 there will be no on-road racing that sunday do to the BRL series coming to Summit. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=207755&page=1&pp=15 Also we will be anouncing soon a very special 2 day event coming to Summit for on-road racers.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> I'd do it 4cell if my 17.5 was allowed.


 Man, that figures. I'm going to paint my Mustang to look like Parnelli Jones Boss 302 car. N-o-b-o-d-y gets in Parnellis way so watch out!!!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I won't be truly interested until they start making the Cougar bodies...
-Sean[/QUOTE said:


> Yeh brother, and you know who would have a Petty Cuda out there.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> Yeh brother, and you know who would have a Petty Cuda out there.


 Too late he's already run it


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Ken. You got any 4-cell packs for sale?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Dale YGM


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice job with the website, definetly a move in the right direction,


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

From what I heard the 2 day race is the on road regionals. Right Dale?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

fergie said:


> From what I heard the 2 day race is the on road regionals. Right Dale?


If it is, I just might be "complient" now... :hat:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

fergie said:


> From what I heard the 2 day race is the on road regionals. Right Dale?


 I heard the same :thumbsup: 
Remember the new ROAR rules and class structure will be in place for that race.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> I heard the same :thumbsup:
> Remember the new ROAR rules and class structure will be in place for that race.


+1 stock TC foam :hat: 

Hopefully my batteries get approved by then. Either way, I have some of the red 42s laying around.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

what the hell race are you guys talking about???


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

A possible ROAR Region 5 carpet race.... :hat:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> what the hell race are you guys talking about???


Probably happen in conjunction with the April fools weekend race


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

fergie said:


> From what I heard the 2 day race is the on road regionals. Right Dale?


 Yes. I'll have more details soon.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Ya'll better get to buying 17.5s while their available. The bus is leaving.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Umm no. I like a challenge. 13.5 is currently legal at Summit for touring and will be Roar legal next year. Where as the 17.5 won't be legal at a Roar event in 09'. It really won't affect many of us.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I betcha $5 you'd turn more laps with the 17.5.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

If I had as much track time as you Ben I wouldn't need the 17.5 to turn more laps.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

dasupacat said:


> Umm no. I like a challenge. 13.5 is currently legal at Summit for touring and will be Roar legal next year. Where as the 17.5 won't be legal at a Roar event in 09'. It really won't affect many of us.


I understand the rules that the 17.5 is stock and the 10.5 is 19t this year. Then in 09 the 13.5 will be "19t". The 17.5 will stay stock until further notice. Am I wrong? I enjoy 17.5 racing. :woohoo:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> Umm no. I like a challenge. 13.5 is currently legal at Summit for touring and will be Roar legal next year. Where as the 17.5 won't be legal at a Roar event in 09'. It really won't affect many of us.


That is incorrect in '09 the 13.5 will replace the 10.5/19t
The 17.5 WILL remain the stock motor


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Ooops. Ok well no 17.5 for me unless the track rules say.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

look, its a Hill-Billy


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

That is pretty scary.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Good run tonight. The 17.5 feels better then ever. I'm 2 laps faster without Ken and Sean on the track....weird.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Quote: Good run tonight. The 17.5 feels better then ever. I'm 2 laps faster without Ken and Sean on the track....weird. Ben
Wait till you have to race the little school girl Matt and I had to race tonight!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

did he just call Matt a little school girl  LOL!

-Tracey


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Fast Paul Z, have that little school show you how to turn on you PM acceptance, if you still can't figure it out ask Leah


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Summit RC Raceway will be hosting the Region 5 Carpet On-road Regional Championship.

Save the attached flyer, print it, Distribute it, tell all you friends (except you Sean, I already know  )


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Dale, I got the extendo wheel nut for the tire truer done. Turned out pretty cool. I'm not exactly God's gift to lathe operations, but it's pretty sharp. I have it with me the next time I stop in.

I picked up a Lipo Sack. ROAR staes we need them for their races. We don't need any little lipos running around. I think if your gonna charge a Nimh battery at 9amps and/or set you cutoff at 40mv/cell, you should use one of these as well.


Ben


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Summit RC Raceway will be hosting the Region 5 Carpet On-road Regional Championship.
> 
> Save the attached flyer, print it, Distribute it, tell all you fiends (except you Sean, I already know  )


Bring some up...not only can you pass them out at our event, we'll hang the extra's for those that can't make the trophy race sunday.

talk to ya later.


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok little school boy I think i figured out how to turn on the PM thing. Guess who was the first loser on tuesday. Great job to John he is getting his car dialed in. And oh yeah that little school girl is getting really fast. Race on pz


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

this might be my last tuesday...might be a 2nd shifter. Sucks when life gets in the way of my fun


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> this might be my last tuesday...might be a 2nd shifter. Sucks when life gets in the way of my fun


That sucks man. Keep your fingers crossed. There's always Sundays.

I can't make it tonight fellas. The Lady is a little sore still. I'll be in Sunday for some TC action. I'll have to see this Trans Am stuff. I'm not completly against it.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Had a good time tonight...it was a weird main, wow. It looked like a novice race with people that never turn marshald before.lol. 

See you all when I see ya!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> Had a good time tonight...it was a weird main, wow. It looked like a novice race with people that *never turn marshald before*.lol.
> 
> See you all when I see ya!


In his defence he did not have enough kids to marshall for him this time, since they were all racing too. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> Had a good time tonight...it was a weird main, wow. It looked like a novice race with people that never turn marshald before.lol.
> 
> See you all when I see ya!


 The way I drove that would be an insult to novices everywhere!  Congrats on the win Garth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

dasupacat said:


> Mini's.....? Now something like this class would be real cool.
> http://rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=191701


Who would of thought? Is this being planned for Tues night also? I may have to come back out to play. I always thought this looked like fun.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> Who would of thought? Is this being planned for Tues night also? I may have to come back out to play. I always thought this looked like fun.


Yes it is planned and we will have 3 or 4 out again this TUes.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Ken, I got my stuff today. I'll bring that body for you. Thanks for loaning me your spare.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Hey Ken, I got my stuff today. I'll bring that body for you. Thanks for loaning me your spare.
> 
> Ben


That makes 3 ligit Trans am cars.  Sean will also be there with vintage wheels and 4 cells.

We will have a loose rule book in place the first week or 2 to allow everyone to get bodies and wheels ordered and 17.5 motors if desired. We would like to at least have everyone running 4 cells and stock motors keep the speeds close.

Check out the rules at www.usvintagetransam.com We may alter the 4.0 FDR limit on 17.5 but we are planning to stay close to these rules.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

are you guys thinking about going to that trans am national? I like the idea of this class. I am not so thrilled about the bodys "unless some one made a 1973 Greenwood edition Corvette" or buying sub-c cells again, but that isnt to big of a deal. This would be a fun class. "if some one made a 1973 Greenwood edition Corvette"

seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't think anyone at this time is thinking of going to the T/A Nationals. most of us willing to travel are planning on the ROAR Carpet Nationals in March.

We ran a T/A class last night with John, Ben, Myself, full T/A equiped and Larry partially transformed. It was a blast. :woohoo::woohoo: Even Speeds some 3 wide corners (maybe only room for 2 but we were 3 anyway:freak. Some fun lead changes and NO broken EA3 or other parts. There were some realistic dents and I may have to get the Bondo out. Sean should be T/A ready next 1/10 night, I think Scott is considering it and even Brad stopped by to check it out.

Also had a full 8 car 1/12 night. After running the T/A the 1/12 felt like rocket ships


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> ...Sean should be T/A ready next 1/10 night...


I'm always ready for a little T&A... :devil:


-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Chicago Auto show Pics. The New Rahal-Letterman BMW for the AMLS series.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey Kissel! The new Chalenger R/T.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

New 620 hp ZR1 Corvette. Lets go test drive one Seth!:woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

There's a corvette I might drive.

Can you guys drive a manual transmission? I doubt that'll come with an automatic.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> There's a corvette I might drive.
> 
> Can you guys drive a manual transmission? I doubt that'll come with an automatic.


 There'll never be a slush-a-matic in my Vette.:dude:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*Tuesday night annoucement!!*​ Tuesday February 12 will be a 1/12 scale points night.
There may have been some confusion for Tuesday the 5th, but it was originally scheduled to be a Speed GT points night, even though the previous week was also Speed GT. (5th tuesday of the month). Because of the possible confusion, it was decided not to run for points that night.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW, what a great night of racing. Really good to see such close racing. Unfortunately John got unother TQ but atleast I held on for the win. Tracey put up a good fight with his brushless 13.5.

See everyone Sunday.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> WOW, what a great night of racing. Really good to see such close racing. Unfortunately John got unother TQ but atleast I held on for the win. Tracey put up a good fight with his brushless 13.5.
> 
> See everyone Sunday.


Tracey is running 13.5:woohoo:?!
I can't believe it! He'll be running rubber tires next......


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Don't hold your breath Ben.

OH and wait I thought I won I was the last guy running I thought you guys broke and went home so I 1 

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

When I make my glorious return to 12th scale, maybe this year still, I'll run the 13.5 until I can get another 17.5. Maybe in a couple weeks.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

_







You Meet all the qualifications. It will be Glorious INDEED! _


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

1/12 scale points tonight (Feb 26). Come on out...


----------

